# Silver Stars Center Rejoins Team for Second Half



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The San Antonio Silver Stars have re-signed Ann Wauters to a contract, Head Coach and General Manager Dan Hughes announced today. Per team policy, terms of the contract have not been released. 
Wauters will join the team in Seattle on the Stars' current West Coast road trip. 

"We are excited for Ann to be back with us," said Hughes.

Wauters averaged 14.7 points and 7.5 rebounds per game in 32 regular-season appearances for the Silver Stars last season. She tallied nine double-doubles and earned Western Conference Player of the Week honors on Sept. 15. She started all nine playoff games for the Stars and averaged 13.4 points and 5.8 rebounds per game. In the last game of the WNBA Finals, Wauters had 19 points, nine rebounds, three assists and two steals.

During the last two winters, Wauters has teamed with Silver Stars Becky Hammon and Edwige Lawson-Wade for CSKA Moscow in the EuroLeague where she averaged 17.8 points and 8.5 rebounds per game this season on the way to earning all-star honors. Considered one of the biggest basketball figures in Europe, Wauters has won four national French titles, four French Cups, three French Federation tournament titles and three EuroLeague Women crowns. She has twice been named Best Foreign Player of the French League and finished fourth in the FIBA Europe Player of the Year voting in 2005 and second in 2006. Wauters was named European Player of the Year by Italian newspaper Gazetto Dello Sport four times. She also has won two Russian national titles, three Russian Cups and a FIBA World League Title.

For more information on Silver Stars single-game tickets, planned theme nights or one of the affordable full and partial season ticket plans, visit www.sasilverstars.com or call (210) 444.5090.


----------



## soccermagic (Aug 10, 2009)

Really very useful information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

